# FAC - August '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo! I've almost got it posted on the right date :banana02: I even have big distractions here, my BF is up visiting from Iowa.

This is the place where we chat about everything not necessarily fiber related but also fiber related things. This is where we check-in with each other. This is also a great place for new people and lurkers to take a minute and introduce themselves.

I'm still working on the cable socks. I have knit on them much the last week. I really like the patterns though, it's easy and looks so nice. No spinning has taken place either. As I said my BF is up visiting from Iowa. We went to the county fair yesterday. There wasn't muh entered in the handspun yarn section or the hand knit area. The things that won the big ribbons were knit of commercial yarns and not even of natural fibers. To my eyes it looked like redheart yarn. Sorry I know we have a lot of people who use those yarns, personally I can't even stand the feel of them. They squeak when you rub them between your fingers. Face it I'm a fiber snob


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lezlie! I just finished catching up on July's thread and I see your kitty is home! What great news! Unbelievable... I wonder if she got locked in a shed or something... We'll never know.

This past week was county fair for us. 2 of our kids showed 6 animals in 3 different shows (in upwards of 10 different classes) in 3 days. Plus we had the livestock auction the evening of the 3rd day, as well. The kids and animals did well, bringing home a nice assortment of ribbons and even a trophy. But mom (that would be me) crashed and burned yesterday. I'm hoping with a little rest today I can ward off a stay at the local psych ward. 

I think perhaps some playing with yarn is in order.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Howdy gang! Happy August Long Weekend, Lammas, Lughnasah, whatever.  It's the traditional time to be thankful for the start of harvest, and tonight we had veggies fresh from the garden so THANKFUL WE ARE! Yum, fresh peas, beets, potatoes and carrots ... mmm. 

I also harvested some wild plants to try natural dyeing ... I have copper sulfate here for a footbath for sheep, and it's the same stuff you use for mordant so ... I tried tansy, and got a faint green, I think I should have used more flowers and less water. I have a yarrow dyebath sitting waiting for me to find some white wool to put in it, and some uhh ... well, I think it's dyers' broom but it might be something different. Whatever it is we get a lot of it here so if it makes a neat colour we'll use it! My stepson and I went out harvesting plants ... he LOVES this sort of thing and it's so much fun to do it with a little kid along. Of course we got distracted by the raspberries we found and had to harvest a bunch of them, too.

Now what I really want to know is whether Canada Thistle works as a dye plant or not. That stuff grows EVERYHWERE and it'd be nice if it had SOME purpose besides annoying farmers. Anybody know?

I've been spinning some of the Icelandic lamb's fleece I have sitting here from last fall - I can spin it in the grease and get lovely yarn, so that's kind of neat. The vest I was knitting is ALMOST done ... I have to finish the last inch or so on the back, then find a small guage cable needle so I can do the edge bands ... oh darn I'll have to go to the store! 

I worked outside on various fences and infrastructure things today, so I think this evening may be for knitting. I'm pretty tired, and knitting feels like the thing to do. 

Happy August, all!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Morning ya'll! We have had torrents of rain for over a week now. But I hate to say, it is all gone. I was rather enjoying it. July, rain, Texas, that just doesnt happen often! And the nice cool weather is gone too.  We went from 80 degrees on Saturday to a nice toasty 100 yesterday. With a heat index of most likely 120. It was soooo humid. At 9 I went out to milk the goats and it felt like mid day. ugh! These next few weeks are gonna be hard to get through. No rain forcast as far as we can see in the weather.
Maybe I will head up north and start visiting everyone........

I am STILL working on that shawl... I had 2 good size balls of yarn into it when I found a hole...a raveling hole.... wayyyy down about 8 inches from the beginning. *ugh* So, I had to take it all out and start over. Mainly because I am a dork and couldn't figure out how to rip back and pickup those stitches and start there. But, oh well, lots of practice. I have finally almost caught up to where I was. Should be finishing that one up soon.
Have I told you that I think I may just not be a sock person? I can't seem to get this second pair finished. I will pick them up and knit for...oh... maybe 10 min and then I have to go back to the shawl. I think that is pretty funny, my whole entire reason to learn to knit was to make socks! lol!

Anyway, Ya'll know I have sheep now, the other day while I was gone with all but one of the kids my little ram-lamb got his head under the hay feeder and his horns hooked into it. Couldn't get out. He was out there hollaring up a storm! So, DH had to go lift the feeder while DS extracted him. (this was between the down pours of rain!)
I arrived home to the announcement "I don't like sheep! They are stupid!" LOL!
That's ok, I like them! I think they are cute. And my little girl lamb will come up and climb all over me for treats. (that may be a bad thing when she is grown!) Did I tell ya'll that I got 4 wethers too? (yeah, I got in trouble) They were free.  They are wild as can be, so I am trying to tame them down a bit. Need shearing like you wouldn't believe. 3 are black and one is a cocoa color. I like him real well. May not keep the other 3. 
Somehow I need to figure out what to do with all this wool, like washing, etc.... Some of it smells like a barn yard! lol! (wonder why?) 
ok, I think I need to go knit while the house is quiet.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I can't believe it's August already. I finally drove home Saturday after more than two months away. The parents and two cats are moved; the house is mostly cleared out; I'm going back after Labor Day to do a moving sale. Hope I can take some stuff from here to make room for the stuff I brought from there--so much stuff! Meanwhile my garden looks like a jungle. We had huge amounts of rain in July. DH did his best, but the weeds clearly won out. At least I know it will be cleaned up by Christmas  I was delighted to find the indigo and madder holding their own in the weeds. And DH harvested lots of cucumbers and tomatoes, which are in the freezer waiting for me to make sauce. There must be 2 dozen melons out there; just hope I get to them before the raccoons; they always seem to know just when they're ripe. I haven't done much fibery in the last month. I'm still plugging away at two socks on one needle. It does get easier as it goes, but I'm not sure I'll do it again. I started a lace shawl using handspun alpaca, but it's a complicated pattern, and I haven't had the patience to work on it lately. I'm hoping I can get back to it this month. I also want to do some dyeing. I've had Brazilwood soaking in a bucket since January; I'm sort of afraid to look at it for fear that it's totally moldy. 

Lezlie, I'm so glad to hear that your cat came home. I was worried that she'd decided to head back to California. There are some feral cats around where my parents now live. I tried to catch a mewing kitten before I left, but was unsuccessful. Not that we need another cat! March, hope you had a good weekend with the BF; didn't know he'd gone to Iowa--that's no fun.
Hope everyone enjoys the end of summer.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

I got my wheel out! Finally. Sadly, only cause my daughter #2 is taking over the spare room. So I started to tile the basement floor so I can move my stuff down there. I've never done it before so my daughter #1 showed me how. Eventually I figured out that she really didn't know quite everything but I got a young friend to come over, remove two of the tile that were hollow underneith, replace them, and give me better tips. So half of it is done, I have to move the furniture to that side and do the other side. 
I think I can finally mow my flower bed. Yes, I said mow. I took hand clippers to it and found the remaining plants. Three or four years ago I wacked out my back and couldn't do anything with it. Shovels in heavy clay and raking would put me out of commission. Now I can do more. OTC anti inflamitories and pain meds are needed sometimes but thats not so bad. The flower bed was absolutely huge and was planted in a way that made it high maintainance. So it will be better. I have to figure out what to do with some irises that have little yellow flowers and absolutely huge greenery later. There is a ton of them! 
I think I will be able to do some spinning when I get the room downstairs done..Yipee!....when I'm not doing my college homework. 
As I finished grouting the tile laid, Tom (DH) made a wonderful meal of chicken (so tender) and a collard green salad with fresh toppings including fresh baby beats, basil shavings, baby carrotts, and pea flowers to plate it. It was as beautiful as it was good! I love when the garden get going!
Not sure if we will get tomatoes this year though. its just been so cold.
Gotta go milk a goat and bottle feed all the babies.
Pam


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Lezlie I just saw your cat came home, Im so glad for you both. On a fiber note I'm meeting up with another local knitter Wensday. Im looking forward to learning to purl at least, doing one stich all the time gets boring. Im also am getting ready to try socks. What size dpn is best to start with? I hope everyone is well and busy.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Backstrap/Red Stripe Ribbon & Frameloom/washcloth

I just updated my blog again.
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

A quick project on the backstrap loom
and a quick washcloth on the frameloom.

I hope you enjoy it.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, my sister's birthday is on the 11th. I'm trying something new for her. I found a couple of handtowels at KMart for $3 each. Don't laugh - I'm making pillows out of them. My niece is quite a handful. You'll never know what she has been in. And she has a new puppy. I figured that these pillow should be able to hold up to a lot of abuse and still be able to be thrown in the washer and dryer. Other than that I'm still working on the baby afghan for my friend from work. It's coming along nicely and should be done in a couple of days. Then I will start on another blue afghan that another co-worker ordered.

Can we move to Men In Black time and have 27 hours a day? Somehow I still don't think that would be enough.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody!

Boy, the Summer is going by rapidly, isn't it?

Yes, my kitty is at home now, and she just went to the vet yesterday, she got bitten on her cheek while gone, and had an abscess. But it's healing and she has antibiotics now. We are glad she's back. We think she got locked in a shed or building somewhere, too. 

I am spinning up some blue Romney and am knitting a shrug with it, have the back of it almost all done. I'm going to have just enough yarn to do it all. 

We are getting ready to go to a big international pyro guild convention next weekend, and I'm taking my knitting and spinning with me. My son will be on his way here shortly, and a good friend is coming from SLC to stay for awhile. 

I ordered 3 books from Amazon, 2 on spinning and 1 on knitting, and once I read them I'll give you all a review on their usefulness. One spinning book is about color. The other is Alden Amos' Big Book of Spinning. Got that one used.

I'm glad to hear that everybody is having a good start to the month, I hope everybody stays busy and well, and gets time to spin and create.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

This thread is always my first visit. I just love to read what everyone is doing---it inspires me. So please don't hold back about your adventures whether successes and failures, love to read it all. Myself, I've got stuck on washrags---for friends and relatives---I just can't seem to make enough of them, but, hey, I love to give them away. Then back to making felted purses----I've really got to get some other inspiration. But they are so easy! Any suggestions?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey all! Katherine I suppose I should explain :shrug: This BF is not the one you may be thinking of. This Rob an old friend from high school. We met up again on Facebook late last year, it's been 33 years. I had run into his father last fall at my niece's wedding. His dad was my pediatrician. Anyway, I found out that Rob was living in Iowa and divorced. I joined Facebook because of my sister, she had posted a bunch of her pictures from her travels there. Via Facebook I found all these people from high school I thought I had lost 33 years ago. Rob and I started a class of "76 group for our class. We talked and caught-up on life and the past 33 years. I had my surgery and the guy who was in my life at the time miserably failed the BF test. I was pretty much on my own and not doing well. Rob supported me via email and IMing and was really there for me (although in Iowa). In the end I ended the relationship with the person in my life at the time. Rob and I kept in contact. We were going to meet up in Minneapolis for a day trip which turned into a camping trip over memorial day weekend. We had a blast and the rest is history so far. We are working on closing the distance gap for now. My job is more flexible than his so I have applied for a few promotions in Iowa, one in Cedar Rapids (where he lives) and another in Dubuque, I will also put in for a transfer. So that is the history of "us" so far. And yes we have had a wonderful time together. I'm going down there at the beginning of Sept.

That was a long winded tale :icecream:

I'm still working on the cable socks. I had a doctors appointment in Fargo on Monday, everything looks great and I not have my strengthening exercises to do. Next appointment is 6-8 weeks..


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Summer is almost over, and I can't figure out where it went yet! My 'to-do' list is still much to long....and the garden just isn't doing well this year. The large black-tail doe that has made it her buffet probably wasn't a big help, and neither was the weather the past two weeks. We've had triple digits here in the Pacific Northwest-for days on end. Now we have smoke from a large fire burning SE of here in the Crater Lake area. I've had a hard time keeping things watered enough as this isn't a usual weather pattern.

I finished the square baby shawl and have it boxed to send-as soon as I make a hat and mitt set to go with it-and I'm working on fingerless gloves and have started a farose shawl from the neck down...and planning the winter's spinning to include a yarn basket for our yearly School Booster Auction in the spring. I figure 8oz+ of yarn, some needles in appropriate sizes, and a simple scarf or shawl pattern (from some 'free pattern site' or my own adaptation of one) in a nice basket should get a few bids-especially when it's local and hand crafted; in this community that counts.

My spinner's flock increased by two yesterday with the 300+mile round trip to pick up the little silver wethers I bought back in June at the Black Sheep Gathering. Their fleece is too perfect to describe-it's even better than I remember. I keep reminding myself that it's the lamb coat, but these are little guys that the breeder would have kept for herd sires if they weren't so closely related to her ewes, and they show their quality. I feel so fortunate to have been able to purchase them for the price I had in mind when I went lamb shopping. And they're so tame and sweet natured too. I'll try to post pictures when I get some that show their color and their sweet little sheepy faces. They are March lambs, so they have a nice set of horns on them, and their fleece shows the color change happening as they turn from lamb black to sheep silver. 

Other than that, I'm working on gettting all the summer jobs and chores done before school starts. I've got this week, then a week of my middle child here, a couple days at the coast with a friend, a minor medical procedure and then inservice days....YIKES! I haven't even gotten to the blackberries yet and the peaches are just coming on in the valley. The real harvest has begun.
Thank goodness we've got a two year trial of a 4 day school week that starts this year. Maybe I can finish up before the snow flies with three day weekends from now until then.

May each of us see in our life all the bounty it truly contains, and be forever grateful for it.
betty


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, thanks for the update--I'd hate to confuse the BFs! Sounds like this one is a winner  
It's turned really hot and muggy here; since I missed most of summer here, I'm not used to it and really can't stand it. Last night we had a terrific storm that knocked out the power for a few hours. With so many broken branches still hanging in the trees from the ice storm, high winds scare me to death. Obviously one came down somewhere on the power lines; you just hope no living creature is under one when it comes down.

I finished the heels on my two socks on one needle. I'm going to try and finish them completely this week. Since the yarn is bamboo it's not as sticky as wool to work with in the heat. But I really do hate all the fiddling with the yarn and the long needle when you do two at once. I really want to get back to spinning, but I've got to pick up the clutter in the house before I start unpacking my spinning wheel.

Betty, your new lambs sound beautiful. There's nothing prettier than a soft silver Shetland!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I just had Chuck change my username, since I don't live in CA anymore, I thought I should change it to a more appropriate one. 

So this is me. Lezlie. 

And Marchie, if you move to Dubuque you are only an hour from me. Just so you know, Waterloo has the reputation as being the Armpit of Iowa. If you drive to Dubuque from the Twin Cities I am just a mile off the highway to it. It is really pretty in NE Iowa, I think you'll like it. I'm glad you are in a happy relationship, that is real nice.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Katherine in KY said:


> I really want to get back to spinning, but I've got to pick up the clutter in the house before I start unpacking my spinning wheel.


Heavens, girl. What are you waiting for? :viking:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I met that local knitter today and I learned to purl!:hobbyhors It's not as hard as I thought it was. She also knows how to knit socks and all kinds of things.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just got back from my month-long trip to Ireland/England/Wales. The hiking trip on the coastal path around the Isle of Anglesey in Wales was wonderful! It was just DH and me, so we had a week and a half to spend quiet time together and reconnect while walking along beaches and gorgeous seaside cliffs.

Now I'm home and there's so much work to be done we hardly see each other. My garden is a jungle! I don't have time to can, because family starts arriving today for a little reunion, so I'm just freezing some and giving vegetables away.

I have an appointment this afternoon to see the orthopedic surgeon who operated on my broken wrist last month, and hope he'll tell me I can use my wrist more - like picking up something heavier than a cup of coffee. Maybe I can even start knitting again!!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

ajaxlucy said:


> I just got back from my month-long trip to Ireland/England/Wales. The hiking trip on the coastal path around the Isle of Anglesey in Wales was wonderful!


It sounds wonderful! Any pictures? I know you saw lots of sheep; did you bring back any wool?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just wanted to brag.


My oldest son is officially a US MARINE!! you can see his platoon video at:

http://www.devildogs.info/Platoon Videos.htm

2nd battalion, Golf Co, Platoon 2146.

He'll be the last Marine you see before the Drill Instructors. He has an armband signifying him as the Platoon Guide ....


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats, Mom-of-a-Marine! I hear boot camp is brutal. I'll bet you're glad it's done (and maybe he's glad, too...)!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats Cyndi! It seems like just yesterday my oldest graduated from army boot camp. We drove all the way to Georgia to see his graduation.

Well, I finished my friends shawl! woo hoo! One project done. I decided to knit a couple of things for her 3 kids with some of the yarn she sent me. Started on a shawl for her oldest daughter, and I want to do a poncho for her son. Anyone know an easy poncho pattern? 
Other than that, I need to finish up the socks on my needles so I can join the sock knit a long!
Then, I guess I need to think about christmas. 
What do ya'll give for knitted gifts? I have about given too many quilts and sewn things, the family may be ready for a change! lol!

Oh, and my SIL is knitting scarves for everyone, so I know I can't do that..... hmmmmm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH, lol!!!!

As for things to knit for family. A year or two ago Interweave Knits put out a holiday issue, maybe they do one every year :shrug: Any way some of the ideas in there were really nice. Cup cozies, coasters, felted/fulled bags, mittens, fellted/fulled soap, tea cozies and lots of other ideas.

I've been over on Ravelry looking at all the free patterns. I think there are 300 pages of them and I'm on page 105. There are some really ute and easy patterns for things there too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> dreamy,[/B] you made me smile - my daughter was here for a visit this week and I taught HER how to purl, too! Her first and only knitting project was only knit stitches and slipping - so this was a biggie for her. Its nice to have local mentor!


Your daughter is blessed to have you to teach her. It took me years to find someone who knew how to purl.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dreamy, do you know about this website? http://www.knittinghelp.com/

The nice lady who does these little videos has taught me A LOT about knitting. She will show you over and over and over, 'til you get it. She also can't hear you curse when you mess up.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Dreamy, do you know about this website? http://www.knittinghelp.com/
> 
> The nice lady who does these little videos has taught me A LOT about knitting. She will show you over and over and over, 'til you get it. She also can't hear you curse when you mess up.


Thanks for the link! Im really glad she won't be able to hear me curse.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Good Morning ya'll. Or should I say Good Evening. For that I would have to attempt to use my Alfred Hitchcock voice (not a very good imitation). I am on my way to bed - have to go back to work tonight.

My Sister and Family LOVED the pillows! I was so thrilled with that. She has promised to take some pictures so I can show them off.

This dang baby afghan! I was 4 skeins of yarn into the afghan when I thought I screwed up. I didn't want to give a bad gift. So, I unraveled it and started over. I'm finally back to my stopping point. By the way, I didn't screw it up. I wonder what happened to my thought processes. Oh well, at least I know that it will be the best I can make it.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I went to a small fiber festival today!!!!! it was soo much fun!!!! I came home with about 7 1/2 oz of Alpaca and Wool that a lady gave me a discount on because she was soo happy to see a 16 year old that spins! I am trying to scan in a little piece of it...









It is 65% wool and 35% alpaca, I am spinning it at what I think is about sock weight and it is VERy much the colors that my grandma loves so I think I will try to knit her some pretty, lacey thing...I have no idea!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I blogged about my dh's prize winning skein here.

I'm just so proud of him! (And a little jealous, because I can't seem to find time to get prize-winning at anything!)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Weever, that is BEAUTIFUL wool! It deserved a prize. I think it's absolutely stunning. 

I'm off to Saskatchewan for a few days to visit my wonderful DH's parents (yes, I actually LIKE my in-laws!). I have packed up two in progress knitting projects (a vest in need of some sort of edging, I just haven't figured out what it 'wants' yet), and a sweater I am working on), plus some yarn and DPNs in case I get inspired to make oh, I dunno, probably a little purse or something. You gotta have wool, right?

Underwear, well, yeah, okay, but knitting projects ... that is a necessity! 

And my mom and dad will come farmsit while we are gone (I am so lucky), so that's cool too!

Oh yeah - I sold my first fleece of the season today, too - a rooed Icelandic black lamb's fleece. 

Hope you all have a great few days, I'll see you when I get back.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have a great time Frazzle!

Weever that skein is so impressive. Congratulations to your husband for a job really well done :clap:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys, guess what?

I like fishing.

You get to have a bobbin with string on it, and you wind and unwind, and when it tangles, all that practice undoing skeins of yarn comes in very handy! And you get to do it outdoors on a quiet lake with your whole family.

I had a nice time.  My husband loves to fish and taught me to cast, and I caught a bunch of fish (totally by accident, really!) and found I really enjoy it. I never would've expected this, but it sure is nice, something we all enjoy and can do together.

However, I came home to a bunch of drama created by my mother, who was farmsitting along with my dad. It's so hard to deal with some of this stuff ... oh, all the critters are okay and everything, but man, they made a bunch of work where they didn't need to (because they didn't bother to read the instructions I left, didn't phone even when I was easily reachable, and somehow 'imagined' that things surely must be much harder than my simple explanations). So I have tales of them chasing a sheep who got out through an open gate for 2 hours, dragging sheep by their horns to get them back in pens (they are bucket trained, and my instructions said how to bribe them, but they didn't have time to read the instructions, I was told). <Sigh> No damage done, but I overestimated their comfort level with livestock and won't make that mistake again!

The mistake I did make again was leaving my mom alone in my house for 3 days ... long enough to do a bunch of housework and point out all my failings. We have had this go-round before: I don't mind her helping out, I've even gotten to where having her clean my stove every time she visits doesn't irritate me anymore ... but it'd be a whole lot easier to be grateful for her help if it didn't come with four pages of documentation about every dust bunny she found. If she could've just done it quietly, I'd have noticed she did a bunch of cleaning and been immensely thankful ... but the 'list' (which honestly did have a lot of very 'pointed statements' about how I need to keep up with this stuff in the future, I'm not imagining things) just made it into an object lesson complete with lecture, and I can't feel anything but crushed. May I never make my kids feel this way - but then, I suppose it's a good reminder in that regard too, eh? Might as well learn from it.

I know she meant well. And, I have a simple solution: just don't leave her alone in my house again unless I'm willing to hear all about my failings as a housekeeper and parent!  And on the bright side, my house is clean!

The good news is that while I was gone, I got a bunch of knitting done on my cable sweater, and half of a purse knit!

Life is good! Even annoying parents aren't around forever, and I'm trying to keep it all in perspective and enjoy the good parts.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

((((((((((((((((((((((((Frazzle))))))))))))))))))))))))))

That all sounds so familiar. There is a reason I chose to live in a plae where my family doesn't like to visit. The bugs you know, or the cold. My mom also loves to point out all of my failings, and my little sister too  The worse part is that my little sister is only going by what my mom has told her. Oh well! You know there are just somethings that are more important than a spotlessly lean house, like family together time and leisure with our loved ones. Not to mention our fiber time. Did you tell your mom you were cultivating the dust bunnies for a spinning project? 

It sounds like you had a fun time. Don't let mom get to you and bring you down from that. Sometimes their (mom's) voices in our heads have a way of getting in the way of life.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh, don't feel crushed, Frazzlehead! If it will make you feel better, I'll post pictures of my house (don't worry, I'll warn the tidy folks first so they won't have nightmares).

If there's a next time, maybe you could ask your mom to write down all of your housekeeping shortcomings on the back of the instructions you wrote out. That way, at least she might look at them!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh you guys are wonderful! thanks! I'm all cheered up now.  Dust bunnies as spinning projects - you know, they might even believe that, Marchie! Half the contents of the dust bunnies in that corner of the room are probably wool anyway, after all!

AjaxLucy, I am gonna save that idea ... write my failings on the back of my instructions! Now THAT's gonna come in handy one day!!

I actually did a bunch of stuff around here tonight MYSELF and that always makes me feel good. Got a load of wash hanging on the line just now (we still have a bit of light in the sky this time of year), and put some bread ingredients in the breadmaker so we can have fresh bread tomorrow. Yum! Now I'm just going to catch up on some email and my DH should be home from fire training any minute. (training to put OUT fires, not start them ... he's a volunteer fire fighter!)

And ... I did stop and buy my fishing license on the way home! And fishing gear is on sale at Canadian Tire this week so my sweetie is gonna buy me a new fishing rod of my very own ... and replace the spinner that the jack ate off the end of the line.  (See? I even have a "one that got away story".) I'm all excited, I got a magazine about local sport fishing and everything. Man, I feel all countrified. 

My DH just thinks it's amazing (and cool) that I like his favourite hobby. He doesn't go much, but now that it's something we BOTH like - and all our kids enjoy it too - we will definitely go more often. Always great to find something you can do together. Whaddya think the chances are of me teaching him to spin?

Yeah, that's about what I thought.  Oh well, there's always fishing!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FA for Sept is up. Please post here, follow this link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4008156#post4008156


----------

